# Advice for new rescue cat



## Lew44 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi there, I am new here and would welcome some advice to help my new rescue cat settle.

Our new cat is 6 years old and we have had her 2 weeks. We set up the cat room etc for her upstairs to settle in and she has been hiding behind a box since but will come out for fuss and cuddles a couple of times a day. She is eating and using her litter tray. We have been advised to leave the door open when we are home but keep it closed at night so that she can explore. She has been very nervous about even going near the threshold. Two nights ago we left the door open over night and we are not sure if she left the room. Yesterday during the day I went in to check on her and she had disappeared, I searched and eventually found her downstairs in the kitchen behind the sofa. It seemed a long way to venture having been previously so nervous. I carried on as normal and assumed she would come out. We went to bed and put her food in her room as normal but by this morning she hadn't eaten or used her litter tray - she was still hiding downstairs. I coaxed her out with some tuna and carried her back upstairs, she was very fussy and happy and ate and used her litter tray. 

Would it be wise to confine her to her room for longer to gain more confidence or set up food and litter tray downstairs incase she heads down again? I hate the thought that she is too frightened down there to come out and yesterday went for about 16 hours without toileting, eating or drinking.

There is lots of conflicting information regarding whether the cat room should be kept shut until the cat demonstrates they would like to leave the room. Also do cats respond better to indifference or should I be picking her up and showing her different rooms etc.

Thank you all, I would really appreciate your thoughts. x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi and welcome 
Congratulations on your new rescue cat! Please introduce her, what's her name and do you have a photo? 
I would recommend keeping her shut in her safe room at night for now. If you never plan on allowing her into your bedroom to sleep then continuing with this is just fine.
I also think leaving the door open during the day when you are at home is right thing to do. After 2 weeks she needs to start getting used to the everyday noises, comings and goings of everyday life with you. Hopefully she will extend her adventures around the house in time and I wouldn't worry too much if she hides downstairs. Maybe put a litter tray and water bowl down for her here.
If she is happy for you to take her upstairs to sleep at night continue doing this. But I wouldn't try picking her up or overly approaching her for now, allow her to come to you by encouragement with toys and treats. Play is a great way to get to know eachother and bond with her, if you don't have any cat toys right now you can improvise with balls made of screwed up paper, ribbons pulled across the floor to chase etc. Don't leave any homemade toys around unsupervised though. Get yourself to the pet shop!
Would be great to hear more about you and your cat and how you get on.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi there

Take it slowly with her as she isn’t showing her true self at the moment. A lot of rescues are traumatised. They have left what they know even if the home was awful. Slowly she will creep out and be brave. My rescue had obviously been loved by his owner before and he pretty much reverted to his old self after a bit of settling in. Everything is still new ie noise , smell and surroundings.


----------



## Lew44 (Nov 17, 2017)

moggie14 said:


> Hi and welcome
> Congratulations on your new rescue cat! Please introduce her, what's her name and do you have a photo?
> I would recommend keeping her shut in her safe room at night for now. If you never plan on allowing her into your bedroom to sleep then continuing with this is just fine.
> I also think leaving the door open during the day when you are at home is right thing to do. After 2 weeks she needs to start getting used to the everyday noises, comings and goings of everyday life with you. Hopefully she will extend her adventures around the house in time and I wouldn't worry too much if she hides downstairs. Maybe put a litter tray and water bowl down for her here.
> ...


Hi there, thank you so much for your reply, you have no idea how comforting it was!!! I want to make sure I do the best for her as she is an absolute sweetheart. Her name is Flossie and I will send a pic. I have set up a litter tray and food and water downstairs incase she wanders again. It just seem so odd that she hadn't left the room and then ended up downstairs!!!!

She seems to sleep loads and looks at me in disgust when I try and play - I don't know is she is a sloth in disguise!!! Either that or she will come round in time. People kept saying I was really mean keeping her in her room and night but she seems to be very calm and relaxed in there.

I will provide an update in a couple of days, many thanks again!!!


----------



## Lew44 (Nov 17, 2017)

bluecordelia said:


> Hi there
> 
> Take it slowly with her as she isn't showing her true self at the moment. A lot of rescues are traumatised. They have left what they know even if the home was awful. Slowly she will creep out and be brave. My rescue had obviously been loved by his owner before and he pretty much reverted to his old self after a bit of settling in. Everything is still new ie noise , smell and surroundings.


Hi there, thank you so much for your message!!!! She seems to sleep loads and I wondered if that was an indication that she was traumatised. She'd been at the same home for 6 years, then 2 weeks in rescue with dogs very close by and then to us. Mine is the same in terms of loved before as she is so affectionate but very jumpy and limited on how long she can stay exposed outside her safe corner behind the box!!! Will take it slow and not push her!!

Many thanks again.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Flossie is a beauty! Very pretty girl 
It is not cruel to keep her confined to one room at first. Cats like a safe place and appreciate being closed in to begin with. She will find her feet (paws!) in time.
Try a variety of toys, some cats love catnip or valarian - kitty drugs to you and I! Maybe try a Flying Frenzy which is a wand toy so she can chase it but not have to get too close to you to begin with. Same with a lazer pointer.
It's still very early days and with an unknown history she may be rather nervous but once she knows she is safe and loved will come out of her shell very quickly x


----------



## Clairabella (Nov 8, 2017)

Bless her. I don't have any advice but I hope Flossie is doing ok. She's a very beautiful girl xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Some members who rescue just sit in the room reading or on your phone. She will be reassured that you are no threatening and calm. 

Bless her. She has fallen on her paws and will come out of her shell in time x


----------



## CatintheCradles (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello Lew 44, My name is Trevor and I have rescued 7 cats of various ages ranging from kittens to nine years old. My older cats took months to socialize. My one girl Lacy a 5 year old Tuxedo girl did not like her new home and hid and came out when she was ready. She escaped once and stayed out for two weeks. It was a very stressful time for me. We had to live trap her. Only two of my cats go outside and they are on leashes. From that point on she had a tremendous personality change and became more friendly and secure inside. My girl Alexis was a rescue from a private family and she also needed her time to come out on her own. Older cats need time. Isolation is ok when you not home, however I think free roaming in the house when you home will let explore at the kitties convenience. My friend rescued a feral cat and the kitty hid in his downstairs hideaway for three months before exploring. He now is the friendliest cat you could imagine. One thing to try is to put another litter box out where she hides and leave food handy. All the best, Trevor


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

When i have adopted ones in the past I have put them in a safe room and i used it as a reading room. It will get them use to you. 
When they come to me and have gained my trust i have carried them in my arms and slowly took them round the different rooms of the house. Gently talking to them and stroking them. 
I make sure everyone else is out and it is quiet. Of course some cats don't like being picked up so it is just the matter of getting to know each other first and learning what they like and dislike. I am sure in a few week she will be running round your place like a good un!!


----------



## Bushy and Squanchy (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi!

Congrats on your new rescue!

I too have just brought home little Squanchy.

He's a year old and I adopted him from my friend who couldn't keep him in good conscious because a family members allergy's meant the cat was staying outside in the shed a lot. So conditions were not awful but not ideal.

I've had experience with pet cats before but I've never been a sole/primary career before, never adopted an adult cat and live in a place with limited indoor space.

I set up a cat room but Squanchy ended up coming into my bedroom and took his first meal there so I have now moved him in with me. I'm not sure if I'm doing this right and an anxious I'm creating a bad environment for him to settle in. He feeds and toilets well, plays a little and fusses on occasion. Last night he managed to get into the neck garden and didn't come back for 16 hours and hangs around the backdoor to be let out again. Since he's come back he feels a little distant, he is hanging out with me less. Am I just being crazy or am I actually doing something wrong. Granted it's only been about 4 days since I brought Squanchy home but so much has happened that I'm scared I'm causing trauma.

Thanks
Bushy


----------



## CatintheCradles (Dec 27, 2017)

Bushy and Squanchy said:


> Hi!
> 
> Congrats on your new rescue!
> 
> ...


Hello Bushy, I don't think you are doing anything wrong. If kitty wants to sleep with you that's great and a good way to socialize. I don't agree with free roaming cats. There are just to many hazards out there to be worth the risk. Try some leash training and let him get out that way. Is the cat neutered. if not that would be something to consider. You are not traumatizing him by keeping him indoors. Google catinthecradles for some hints. Reply back if you want some suggestions.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Any updates @Lew44 and @Bushy and Squanchy 
How are your cats doing?


----------



## Lew44 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi there, thanks for asking Summercat!!

Little Flossie is making progress!!!! Its taken a very long time but we have now got to the point where she has changed her hiding place to under another bed. She comes out to say hi and will sit on the bed with us and cuddle up - huge progress!!!!!!!! If there is a noise she doesn't like she will run and hide. The last couple of weeks she has finally started playing with some string which is lovely to see. She goes downstairs at night and prefers to use the litter tray down there. She has been downstairs in the day a couple of times if coaxed and will stay for a few minutes, other than that she stays upstairs. The weather is (hopefully!) getting better now so it would be nice to see if she wants to go outside but I'm worried she will spook and run off. She's very jumpy but did go outside in her previous home and I obviously want her life to be as enjoyable as possible. If you have any thoughts on getting her outside, I would be very grateful. Other than that maybe she would be happy being a house cat.

I think she might have a touch of the cat condition where they run from their tail and twitch on their back. She doesn't do it lots but when it happens it really upsets her - I am trying distraction to help her with it as it does seem to help.

Many thanks


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Lew44 
Hi,
Great to hear you have made good progress

I think for me, I would probably keep her inside for now. It seems she prefers the upstairs to downstairs and I would not worry about outside. From how you say she is a bit skittish with noises at times, I might only have her out in a cat run in future or a cat proofed garden.

I am not sure about the tail thing, maybe if you post in the health section someone who knows may see.

Any new pics? There is also a daily photo thread in the cat chat section you can add a pics to if like:Cat


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

@chillminx knows a lot about hyperaesthesia.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Thank you @Paddypaws 

@Lew44 - I have a cat with Feline Hyperesthesia Syndrome. The condition was much worse when he was a young cat, and he used to get very frightened and hide for several hours after an episode.

I am glad to report the attacks are much less frequent nowadays (he is 8 this year). You are right that distraction can help, providing you can do so before they get too upset. If the cat is hiding it is best to leave them until the worst of the attack has passed, and then comfort them.

My cat gets more frequent attacks of FHS in summer than winter, and they nearly always appear after he has been outdoors. Perhaps it is something to do with the mental stimulation he gets from being outside. I am not sure why the seasonal variation though, because he goes out doors all year round...

Stress can also bring on an FHS episode with my cat. He has had attacks after being at the vet, and also after we had workmen in doing repairs in the house.

If I am quick enough to spot the early signs of an attack I can prevent it getting worse by quickly going to him, and talking to him quietly and soothingly. This seems to allay his fear and then I give him a few gentle strokes. I also give him a pinch of dried cat nip, which he adores, and he gets busy rubbing his face in it.  Often the attack has passed when he has finished with the cat nip. 

There is one theory that FHS can be linked to food allergies, and when my cat was aged about 2, I put him on Food Trials and identified he is allergic to beef, lamb, rabbit, venison but is OK with all types of poultry (and fish occasionally). So I changed his diet to a grain-free diet of pure duck, turkey and chicken and it certainly made a big difference to the severity of the FHS attacks.


----------



## SuboJvR (Mar 28, 2018)

Lew44 said:


> Hi there, thanks for asking Summercat!!
> 
> Little Flossie is making progress!!!! Its taken a very long time but we have now got to the point where she has changed her hiding place to under another bed. She comes out to say hi and will sit on the bed with us and cuddle up - huge progress!!!!!!!! If there is a noise she doesn't like she will run and hide. The last couple of weeks she has finally started playing with some string which is lovely to see. She goes downstairs at night and prefers to use the litter tray down there. She has been downstairs in the day a couple of times if coaxed and will stay for a few minutes, other than that she stays upstairs. The weather is (hopefully!) getting better now so it would be nice to see if she wants to go outside but I'm worried she will spook and run off. She's very jumpy but did go outside in her previous home and I obviously want her life to be as enjoyable as possible. If you have any thoughts on getting her outside, I would be very grateful. Other than that maybe she would be happy being a house cat.
> 
> ...


Listen to your instincts about letting her out  You'll know her best. We faced a similar dilemma with two rescue cats that live with my dad, ultimately they will go outside but it's just finding the right time. Don't be disheartened, it sounds like she is making massive progress, and I really doubt she misses going out when she has such a new exciting world to explore in your house. I think the "right time" is probably when you feel like she is 100% confident with your house, you, and everything going on within. Could be a week, could be a year. But she needs to feel like coming back to your house is her home, it's her safe space.

Cat confidence is an amazing thing. Day in day out you maybe don't notice the changes so much but if you look back a couple of months down the line, you appreciate how far they have come along. With one of my dad's I've often said it's a bit like there's two versions of him - shy Cameron, and confident Cameron - and whilst he's purring away nuzzling you for more fuss, there's confident Cameron. But if something changes - spooks him - shy Cameron takes over. And for the longest time it was about encouraging more of confident Cameron to come out and less of shy Cameron to be dominant. In the very beginning, of course, it was 100% shy. He's especially nervy though, it was 9 months before we got a purr (Christmas Eve, no less!!!) and he and his brother had been through an awful time.

Also something that really helped me is that we bought a network camera that you can login to via iPad, website etc, and it records activity. We have a Logi Circle. A little pricey but it really serves purpose well and it was super reassuring in those early days to be able to look back through the night's recordings and see that they were doing normal cat things!!


----------

